# Homemade misting systems



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Is there anybody out there that has a easy inexpensive way to make a misting system? I have looked on the net like crazy and am having a very hard time finding an example. Can you use a small pond pump?


----------



## newbie (Oct 28, 2006)

you can get an ultra-sonic humidifier and attach tubes directing it into your tank, if you are just looking to keep the humidity up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

*Here is what I have done*

If you want a misting system instead of a fogging system, this is what I have done that is cheap.

12V Shurflow pump like one of these for $50:
http://www.shurflo.com/pages/RV/rv_cate ... Pumps.html

Computer Power supply for $10 (or free from any old computer

People mister nozzels like these:
http://www.dripirrigation.com/drip_irri ... cts_id=556

And hose and connectors to hook it all up.

Costs under $80, it is whisper silent, it produces a fine mist, it will run forever, it is easy/cheap to repair or replace parts.

You can do the same thing with a windshield washer pump for cheaper, but I have had a small tank with that setup, and the pumps only last about 1-2 years before they fail (running daily).


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

*misting system*

thanks a lot, I just oredered some of those misting nozzles. I hope they work good.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

*windshield washer pump*

where can i get one of these cheap?


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

just hook it up to a misting pump for a sprayer. you can pressurize enough by pumping to do 20 blue nozzles, probably 50 or more red, i`d have to do the math. misting time equals # of nozzles/ 1 gallon/pressure you pump it up to. 18 blue will do about 2-3 minutes. you can mix red white and blue nozzles and get between 25-35 nozzles on one gallon sprayer for 2-3 minutes/ misting.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good pumps run $100 or so depending on how many nozzles you want to run, but you will most likely need to at least get some parts from one of the major vendors for the home made kit.


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

This link may be helpful.
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... t=matychuk


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanx a lot. That link was really helpul. I was trying so hard to figure out about an affordable pump.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

eBay and a pretty much any Shurflo or Flojet diaphram pump will get you the pump. Don't pay more than 60 bucks for a pump off of ebay as there are alot of pumps, many of them are new old stock. Some will give you more expandability than others, but you're looking at beng able to run 50 nozzles usually.


----------

